# Disastrous discovery this evening



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

I've just written about it in my blog, but not everyone reads blogs and I had to share. Of the four _Omomantis zebrata_ nymphs that made it to adult, only one turned out to be a male. And I just discovered a little bit ago tonight that he was eaten by his second girlfriend. Only his poor little remnants of wings remain on the bottom of the cage.  It's a raw turn of events on what I'd hoped to be a successful breeding of this species.

Some slim hope remains, as two females were "exposed" to him. And I saw him riding around and trying to connect abdomens with the first female several times over a 2 day period of being together in a net cage. But I never actually witnessed a connection. Just had to share my angst and disappointment at losing him, and likely any further attempts of mating my females.







Of course I'll carefully incubate any ooths laid by the 2 exposed females. I guess I can only pray to the Great Mantis Goddess that his death was not in vain.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 8, 2010)

I am really sorry, Katt, but don't give up hope yet. If a candle before the shrine of the Great Mantis Goddess (GbHN) will help, you've got it!.

And people wonder why it's so hard to introduce a new species into the hobby!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words of hope, Phil.  

Here's a pic in case anyone isn't familiar with the species...

_Omomantis zebrata_ adult male


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 8, 2010)

Sucks that


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 8, 2010)

Quite the tragedy, he sure is (was) gorgeous.

I hope the girls got some action outta him, they'd be wonderful to have!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a similar situation with an orchid mantis. May or may not be fertile. Good luck with yours.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Good luck on your ooths, hope they're fertile!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2010)

Bummer Kat! I just got thru reading blog yest an to wake up to this :"{


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm sorry...that is sad. He was lovely.

Rebecca


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you for the condolences, everyone. I'll still hold out hopes for the ooths.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2010)

Bummer, I wish you luck.


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

I hate it when that happens!  Hopefully at least one of those females successfully mated? Good luck in finding a male. Maybe the breeder who sold you those has a spare male?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2010)

ismart said:


> I hate it when that happens!  Hopefully at least one of those females successfully mated? Good luck in finding a male. Maybe the breeder who sold you those has a spare male?


Thanks, Martin and Paul.  

Actually, I just now received a note from Frey (from whom I received the ooths/nymphs). Frey has 4 females and only 1 male (though all currently at sub-adult), so he/she is in the same boat essentially. And I know of no one else who has any.


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

I know this may be a long shot, but maybe Frey can contact some of the other people he sold these to, and find out if anyone might have a spare male? Normally of course i would never suggest such a thing, but it really would be a shame not breed this beautiful species for another generation.


----------



## planetq (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes- good luck!


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 8, 2010)

That's a major bummer.  

Hopefully he did his deed with at least one and you get plentiful ooths. It would certainly be better to start with four gravid ladies, but all is not lost.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 8, 2010)

There's nothing more gutting than finding your only male (or female) dead  , hopefully it will turn out well in the end, it usally does  only time will tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

That stinks..... hope you have at least one fertil female.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 8, 2010)

Hopefully if these males are like some other species of mantids, the fact that he was cannibalized might have triggered him to actually mate with the female (assuming she wasn't too powerful). I'm sorry for your loss, but not everything is lost. Good luck.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words.






I've had a hopefull discovery this morning.  The first female he was with for 2 days laid an ooth overnight.  It looks good, but of course no way of knowing. But the fact that she laid it one night after he was removed from her cage is promising to me.





_Omomantis zebrata_ ooth (January 2010)


----------



## planetq (Jan 9, 2010)

Best of luck Katnapper!

that is one of the prettiest ooths I have seen-

nice!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

calarts_security said:


> Best of luck Katnapper!that is one of the prettiest ooths I have seen-
> 
> nice!


Thanks!


----------



## massaman (Jan 9, 2010)

Hoping its fertile and hatches out and I want to be one of those who buy them from you if you can get some generations from this species as well!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww sorry for your loss. I'm sure he had a great life as a mantis living with you, and I wish you all the luck when it comes to the ooths hatching. =3


----------

